
How to get video replay right for a better worldcup? - xdamman's posterous - xdamman
http://xdamman.posterous.com/how-to-get-video-replay-right-for-a-better-wo
======
frossie
_Poorer countries won't be able to implement it_

I have yet to see a country so poor that it doesn't televise its major soccer
matches. In fact there's more soccer on TV in poorer countries, as it is
relatively cheap television and has a huge audience. Moreover you don't need
any technical equipment here, all you need is an extra linesman watching the
same replay millions of viewers get to watch.

Introducing replays in soccer is not a technological problem - it could have
been done 30 years ago. It's an institutional problem - FIFA doesn't want to.
Their arguments are generally weak because they are trying to justify what
they don't want to come out and say directly: "We don't want to change the
game".

It's not an implementation issue, it's a requirements issue.

